# No one even knows my name



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

No one in my classes ever know my name. I dread it when my teachers make students pass back papers and my paper is always the last to get handed back. I'm the person's paper that always gets asked to the teacher "who's this?" And it gets annoying. Whenever this happens I try not to pay attention to them. These people keep asking the teacher over and over and they still can't seem to remember my name. What makes it worse is that the teacher remembers that no one knows my name, so she always replies "she's really quiet" and it just makes me sad. The people in my class are those loud obnoxious people and the fact that they can't even remember my name disappoints me. 

Am I the only one who this happens to? Because I'm letting this stress me out so much. It seems that no one in my classes seem to care about me, which is obviously why they can't seem to remember my name even though they've had to ask the teacher numerous times.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Heather?


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

One of my lecturers of 3 years referred to me by the wrong name in front of a class a few weeks ago. And these are small classes so the big class excuse doesn't fly. I went back home pretty demoralised that day. 

Cheer up, it they don't care about you they don't deserve the privilege of using your name anyway. :rub


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do something that will make them remember for the rest of the year.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

If you appear to be defeated I think it will only reinforce your isolation. Speak up next time...just smile and say "whateveryournameis right here!"


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

I feel for you, but I used to hate classes where I would stick out like a sore thumb. Whenever the teacher would ask me a question, the entire class would fall silent and turn to look at me, usually before I even opened my mouth. If people don't remember your name, they probably just see you as shy and independent, not nervous and awkward.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

It will be better when you get to university because then you'll be in classrooms with 200+ people, so nobody will know anyone else's name.



cooperativeCreature said:


> Heather?


Stahp it. o_o


----------



## alizalau (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm literally in the exact same situation you're in. Teachers have called on me and really rude and obnoxious classmates have yelled "What? Who's that?" or "She's in this class?" People have even made fun of me for being "unnoticeable" 
I would usually go home and cry because of how much it upset me. But now that I think about it, you shouldn't let it get to you because if they don't even bother to know who you are, then you shouldn't care. It's something I've been trying to say to myself for a while now


----------



## Rhaenys (Feb 25, 2014)

It's better to be unnoticed to be honest. Who cares if they don't remember your name, at least it's not like they really hate you. People tend to notice me because I am naturally flashy but since I am really shy, they say I'm cold and arrogant, and I get ignored.


----------



## mellowyellow321 (Mar 18, 2014)

It is not that the other students don't care about you, rather they are engrossed in their own lives. You are overthinking the situation. 

Focus on learning and maintaining positive thoughts in class to avoid panic attacks and what not. Try to think logically. If the whole class knew your name, would you feel better? You don't need anyone's validation...be you.


----------

